# Safeguard lawn pics



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just curious how picky, they sent me over 150 all within 10 mile radius, but im not interested in taking 20 photos to show i cut a 20x10 section of grass.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

End of last year they increased it quite a bid. Now I believe it's front back before and after along with before and after of fence line and foundation. 10-15 probably. 

They trying to do 25 per that urban of an area?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Depends on the girl in the cubicle reviewing them. Depends on their quota.
We typically turned in 4 befores, 8 afters, 6 during as a minimum, or you could start with a lot and turn in a fewer each time until they bang you.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

don't forget photos of the roof from a ladder or on the roof. they are not worth the money for all the crap they want.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> don't forget photos of the roof from a ladder or on the roof. they are not worth the money for all the crap they want.


This depends on type of grass cut. Only post sale cuts need those type of photos. They won't give post sale grass cuts to grass only vendors


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes and if you are on the roof, make sure you are at the ridge looking down and get the gutter in the pic to. One time this processor tried to send me back 3 times. There was nothing wrong with the first pic. Even the PA rep said so. She stopped after the pic i photo shopped with a dog doing some doggy bombs on the roof. I asked how thats working for her. She never dealt with me again,LOL


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mike2153 said:


> Just curious how picky, they sent me over 150 all within 10 mile radius, but im not interested in taking 20 photos to show i cut a 20x10 section of grass.



if you get that many so close I would jump on it even if they want extra pics. Even at their smallest lawn (which im guessing pays about $20) I could burn through 30-40 a day. Pay someone $10/hr to process them and your still making pretty good cash for the effort.

I had a run last summer that had 4 lawns that were close enough that I just drove the mower between them, was pretty nice.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> if you get that many so close I would jump on it even if they want extra pics. Even at their smallest lawn (which im guessing pays about $20) I could burn through 30-40 a day. Pay someone $10/hr to process them and your still making pretty good cash for the effort.
> 
> I had a run last summer that had 4 lawns that were close enough that I just drove the mower between them, was pretty nice.


35 a lawn and littlery there row houses 5 mins. Thats with unloading/loading equipment no lie most are 10x20 20x20 tops


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mike2153 said:


> 35 a lawn and littlery there row houses 5 mins. Thats with unloading/loading equipment no lie most are 10x20 20x20 tops



I'd be all over that, honestly size doesn't matter if you have good equipment (up to about 10,000) the bottleneck is loading and pics.

I solved these for the most part by welding better tide down hooks on my mower and then cutting and sewing the tiedowns so they are exactly the right length. Screw a stop block to my trailer floor so I park it in exactly the same spot and my unload/load takes less then 30sec total.

Then you get a good camera that will start up quickly (the high speed SD cards make a big difference) and put the camera on a laynard around your neck, I've gotten really good at taking pics without stopping. I even went and got those bar ends you use for a mountain bike and put them on my controls so I can drive one handed.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> . . . even went and got those bar ends you use for a mountain bike and put them on my controls so I can drive one handed.


Oh, you mean like a Walker. . .:whistling2:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re*



PropPresPro said:


> Oh, you mean like a Walker. . .:whistling2:



I only buy John Deere, I rarely have problems but if I do there is a service shop within 10 miles no matter where you are(I cover a very large area). Last year I hit something and it tore a gash on my front tire and I was stupid enough not to have the spare. Well there was a Deere dealer at the end of the road and in 20 min they had it fixed for me, they even came out and did it on my trailer but just charged me for the parts.


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats Awesome. I wish i could have that up here in Maine. It's more like 10 miles to each one and they are 150x 200.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



YourMaineHandyman said:


> Thats Awesome. I wish i could have that up here in Maine. It's more like 10 miles to each one and they are 150x 200.


Honestly I like the bigger lawns, they seem to be much more profitable. I'm wondering if its because all these hacks can only do stuff they can do with a push, so the service companies are more willing to actually pay for the bigger ones.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I only buy John Deere, I rarely have problems but if I do there is a service shop within 10 miles no matter where you are(I cover a very large area). Last year I hit something and it tore a gash on my front tire and I was stupid enough not to have the spare. Well there was a Deere dealer at the end of the road and in 20 min they had it fixed for me, they even came out and did it on my trailer but just charged me for the parts.


 
I
run two 757 deere`s u can`t bet them ! there like a bush hog! not the at a finish cut, rule in the tall grass! I also have a ex mark it`s pointless to try to mow tall grass with it! But u cant beat it`s finish cut! I mow my lawn with it!

man nurumkin have looked into running solids on the front casters? I run them on all my mower, ride a little rougher but on more tire problems
!


----------

